# Hacks and upgrades for the R-10 ????



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Can someone please tell me what can be done to upgrade or "improve" the R-10 ? I have seen some things around but many say not for the R-10 so what can be done to the R-10 ? I know the HD space can be increased but anything else ?

Thanks,


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You need to do a PROM mod on the R10 in order to do anything else.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

HD increase is the only thing you can change on the R10 without replacing the PROM chip which requires use of a soldering iron I believe.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Mavrick22 said:


> ...which requires use of a soldering iron I believe.


Somewhat of an understatement - you need some pretty good desoldering/soldering equipment and experience to pull it off without trashing the mainboard. The runs are very small and the pins very closely spaced on the chips these days.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Has anyone successfully done a PROM upgrade on a R-10? 

I doubt it... it seems pointless when there are Series 2 (non-R10) units still widely available on eBay.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I do have a Philips 704 but use the R-10 because of the larger HD and it was newer. I guess I need to go back to the 704 and look around for some things to do to it.


----------

